
The High Hopes of the Low-Tech Phone - gnicholas
https://www.theverge.com/2019/9/4/20847717/light-phone-2-minimalist-features-design-keyboard-crowdfunding
======
gnicholas
I wonder if people will pair these with LTE-enabled Apple Watches. That way
you get Apple's Messages, maps (very important for some), calendar/to-do
management, and Siri. Of course, you'd have to pay an extra 10 bucks monthly
for the watch's LTE, and I'm not sure you could have both phones hooked to the
phone number.

Actually, the more I think about this, perhaps people will just move to going
watch-only. (I say this as someone who loves his Pebble but will probably get
an Apple Watch 4 or 5 soon, as my battery is worsening and the feature gap is
widening.)

